# Dust/Chip Extractor at Rutlands.



## ChrisR (13 Aug 2014)

A heads up for anyone looking for a dust/chip extractor.

Rutlands have a purpose made extractor with induction motor, on special offer of £99.99.

http://www.rutlands.co.uk

With an induction motor, you don’t have to be thinking about carbon brush wear, induction motors are rated for continuous running, the only wearing part is the rotor bearings, which would be more than a lifetime’s use for most of us.

This is a good price, I purchased a similar one from another supplier several years back and it cost me £250.

Disclaimer, I have no connection with Rutlands, other than a very satisfied customer many times over.  

Take care,

Chris R.


----------



## beech1948 (13 Aug 2014)

At the risk of being a killjoy I have to say that this Rutlands offer is very poor.

The DC is only 0.75 ish of a HP. That is insufficient to create an air flow high enough to be good at removing much at all. It's airflow is probably around 800 cu ft which is not sufficient as you need to create around 2000 cu ft for good extraction.

Al


----------



## Claymore (13 Aug 2014)

Doesn't it depend on how big your workshop is as to how much power you need? my workshop is divided into two rooms one is 12ft x 12ft and the other 20ft x 20ft, my sanding machines are in the smaller room so would this size of extractor work ok in there? not sure exactly what size i need to make it a bit more healthy to work in. 
Cheers
Brian
ps Cheers Chris for the link as there's some other stuff on there worth getting and compared a few prices and they seem pretty good.


----------



## ChrisR (13 Aug 2014)

beech1948":i8mb64um said:


> At the risk of being a killjoy I have to say that this Rutlands offer is very poor.
> 
> The DC is only 0.75 ish of a HP. That is insufficient to create an air flow high enough to be good at removing much at all. It's airflow is probably around 800 cu ft which is not sufficient as you need to create around 2000 cu ft for good extraction.
> 
> Al



Number one, bear in mind that this is the scroll sawing section of the forum, this extractor would provide adequate extraction for several scroll saws running at the same time.

The extractor I have which I refer to in my original post has a .75kw motor, it is rated at moving 850m3/hr.

This is connected to a 4’’ manifold made from plastic soil pipe, take off from this is a 4’’ flexible line controlled by a blast gate, a 1.5’’ flex tube connected to the scroll saw, a 1.5’’ flex tube for miscellaneous sanders etc and a 2’’ flexible tube for clearing the floor of saw dust, router chippings, planer shavings etc. Not all at the same time of course, but then being a man, I can only do one job at a time. :roll: 

The air movement of 850m3/hr, is more than adequate for my use, I would consider 2000m3/hr would be well over the top for most hobby users.
I think you may be confusing air movement of general workshop filtration with that of extraction unit connected directly to the piece of equipment being used at any one time. 

As I said in my original post, I paid £250.00 for what is the same capacity extractor, several years ago so £99.99 is now a good price.

But I would urge anyone to do their own research before committing, to any equipment, I just gave the heads up, I am not a salesman for Rutlands, nor do I have any connection with them, other than a satisfied customer, and have found their prices on many products to be good value.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## scrimper (13 Aug 2014)

beech1948":10u6o2z4 said:


> At the risk of being a killjoy I have to say that this Rutlands offer is very poor.
> 
> The DC is only 0.75 ish of a HP. That is insufficient to create an air flow high enough to be good at removing much at all. It's airflow is probably around 800 cu ft which is not sufficient as you need to create around 2000 cu ft for good extraction.
> 
> Al



If it does the job and Chris says it does the motor HP or wattage rating is irrelevant IMHO, The problem is that these days too much emphasis is place on wattage power of motors, for example we have some makes of domestic vacuum cleaners being advertised as over 2000watts rating which is the equivalent consumption of a 2 bar electric fire which is not necessary, sub 1000watts motors can perform just as well and in fact the fan design is more important that the motor wattage power. Some of the very old Hoover vacs only had 400watt motors but they suck up the rubbish as good as many modern high wattage vacs.

(A new European directive has recently been passed to stop some of the above ridiculous vac wattages being sold in Europe which will mean an end to very high wattage vacs.)


----------



## beech1948 (13 Aug 2014)

So that's me told off then.

The offer is for a 550 watt machine which is only about 0.75 of a HP. It might move some chips but it will not move dusty output from scroll saws. Its just not enough suck.

Now if it works to your satisfaction then OK....its golden for you.

Al


----------



## paulm (13 Aug 2014)

I wouldn't want to use a machine like that with a relatively coarse filter bag for collection of sawdust and fine dust, a lot of it would end up going through the bag filter and back into the workshop atmosphere. 

It's only really suitable for chippings/coarse shavings from a thicknesser/planer or similar I would think, and it does seem at the low end of the scale for that power wise. 

Could be made better for fine stuff by replacing the bag filter with a suitable large cartridge filter, but would cost a fair bit more.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## finneyb (14 Aug 2014)

paulm":2bxh8mre said:


> Could be made better for fine stuff by replacing the bag filter with a suitable large cartridge filter, but would cost a fair bit more.
> 
> Cheers, Paul



And would need more power due to the increased resistance of the smaller particle filter. (hammer) 
So we are back to square one!!

Perhaps the answer is to ask Rutlands if it is suitable for removing scrollsaw dust - if they claim it is buy it; if it doesn't then work they get it back under Sale of Goods Act !

Brian


----------



## ChrisR (14 Aug 2014)

Sorry it was not my intention to open a hornets nest, just thought this offer was worth a heads up, as forum members are often asking for info on dust extraction units.

Chris R.


----------



## novocaine (14 Aug 2014)

scrolling is the new sharping, I thought we had agreed on that?
I find my bagless vacuum cleaner with a small nozzle attached more than enough.


----------



## Sheepy (14 Aug 2014)

I'm currently trying to locate an old cylinder hoover to stick beneath my workbench to use as an extraction system.

I know it's probably a bit Heath-Robinson, but it'll have to do unless anyone has any ideas for a FREE method of doing it!


----------



## Claymore (14 Aug 2014)

Try car boots for old vacuum cleaners....


----------



## Sheepy (14 Aug 2014)

Will be doing this weekend, also checking Freecycle - you can get some amazing freebies on there!


----------



## theartfulbodger (14 Aug 2014)

My first thought was freecycle, I've got some really useful things, and also got rid of some stuff that's been useful to others.
It seems though that getting the really really useful stuff can be like playing Snap


----------



## scrimper (14 Aug 2014)

Sheepy":3h9747ym said:


> I'm currently trying to locate an old cylinder hoover to stick beneath my workbench to use as an extraction system.
> 
> I know it's probably a bit Heath-Robinson, but it'll have to do unless anyone has any ideas for a FREE method of doing it!



Nowt wrong with that Most of the machines in my workshop are equipped with an old vac rigged up to come on automatically when I set the machine running I usually make a cabinet stand for the machine then in the cupboard underneath I install a vac, I sometimes make my own wooden vac by stripping the motor unit out of a cleaner and turning the cabinet into a vac. I have the following vacs in use in my workshop.......... A Metal Henry in my main Router cabinet, An Aqua van bin under my Dewault Radial arm saw, Hoover Constellation for my disc/belt sander, Numatic commercial for my small planer, a home made unit using a Hoover Commercial cleaner for my Thicknesser, Electrolux 90 for a bandsaw and several other vacs for portable machines. It helps that I used to own and run an electrical business and we had lots of scrap vacs I could acquire!


----------



## finneyb (14 Aug 2014)

ChrisR":234nc1j8 said:


> Sorry it was not my intention to open a hornets nest, just thought this offer was worth a heads up, as forum members are often asking for info on dust extraction units.
> 
> Chris R.



Chris,

I think you were right to give the heads up - people can and should be responsible for their own decisions.

Reading the advert again - it's described as a chip and dust extractor without giving the size of the dust it would capture. Not forgetting that it's the smaller dust particles that do the damaged because they can get deeper into the lungs and become trapped whereas the larger one's will likely be exhaled in the next breath.

As an example, after a quick internet search, the Record dust extraction system states that it filters to 0.5 microns. 

Brian


----------

